# My Spectacular Dismount



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Youch! Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ouch!! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Get well and maybe don't put the jump so close to the wall.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> get well and maybe don't put the jump so close to the wall.


*snort* mwhahahahahaahah!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ps... feel better soon!


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Get well and maybe don't put the jump so close to the wall.


Haha well I've done jumps that close to the wall plenty of times, this was just some bad luck and my stupidity.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Where's the video? it looks like because I'm at work I can't see it from here. I hope you got that ankle checked, looks bad enough to have maybe been fractured. Glad you turned out ok besides that bad injury eh.

Get better soon!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yowch!!! Hope you're back in the saddle soon!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeowtch!! Are you sure you didn't tear a muscle - That's what the bruising looks like to me!! Keep the ice on it!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ouch. I feel your pain. I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm going out to the barn tomorrow.. Going to get my dad to lunge my horse then if he's behaving I'll ride him bareback a little, probably just at the walk.


----------

